# Who would you guys prefer?



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

PJ Brown is probably going to the Lakers, and I'm just ignoring Juwan Howard for now.

Also: Obviously it would be best to use the MLE. But what do you think of Cuban opening up the checkbook more? Trading a player? One of the big 4?

Karl Malone - Healthy, older, knows West, gets good calls, proven great but NOT outside of Utah. I mean he could still be good, but it's always been Utah and Sotckton so who knows. He also wants the scoring record, but Dallas puts up a flurry of shots so maybe it will be ok. And he'll get dibs on boards.

Zo - Risky health, no record chasing, friends with Cuban, younger, might be rusty from not playing, better defender


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

For me IMO I would rather take Zo or PJ.

IMO right now that PJ is better than Malone and gets more Rebound than Mailman so I would probably go with Malone.

Zo is what everything Dallas needs, if it was a healthy zo then say hi to the champs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Zo


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

If there was any way Cuban could get Zo - he should. The man is not a back-to-back DPOY for nothing. He would literally demand that his teammates rotate correctly and in a TIMELY manner for as many minutes as Zo played each and every game.

Getting Zo would be to good to be true, though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Juwan Howard isn't even in the picture. He doesn't provide enough toughness inside, atleast not enough get us through the Western Confrence Finals. And I'm willing to bet he's going to Detroit.

PJ would be a nice fit. But if Zo is in good playing shape he's going to be the guy. Even if we landed Malone the Lakers and Spurs still would abuse us in the paint.

You didn't mention Brian Grant. I think Miami doesn't want him back either. And if we can't get any of the above he would be a decent addition.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Juwan Howard isn't even in the picture. He doesn't provide enough toughness inside, atleast not enough get us through the Western Confrence Finals. And I'm willing to bet he's going to Detroit.
> 
> PJ would be a nice fit. But if Zo is in good playing shape he's going to be the guy. Even if we landed Malone the Lakers and Spurs still would abuse us in the paint.
> ...


PJ & Brian Grant are both like Zo - GREAT work ethic and excellent defense! That way we could waive Shawn Bradley. :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> PJ & Brian Grant are both like Zo - GREAT work ethic and excellent defense! That way we could waive Shawn Bradley. :yes:


I would love for Shawn to go "na na na....." but hey, I think Don Nelson still wants him and could "be worth something in the future" blah...what would he want with a 7'6 skindimitator.


----------



## Finleys (Jul 9, 2003)

PJ please and I'll pass on GRANT - I think he is overrated


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

A healthy Zo is exactly what the Mavericks need. He can play
limited minutes here and that should help him with his disorder.

Malone has become too much of a jump shooter and not as much a banger inside. I am not saying that he never bangs inside anymore but that is not his main focus now. 

I am not a big fan of P.J. Brown. I would just prefer a little more bulk inside for this Mavs team.

Hell, I would be happy with someone like Jahidi White. He is not great but he is great at what the Mavericks would need him to do. Of course that would take a trade because he still has one year remaining on his deal. I believe he was 2nd in the league at rebounds per minutes played. I guess with Washington he was too much a liability at the offensive end but with the Mavericks he would not be asked to do much at that end. I think we have enough scorers there already. Anyway I have never heard anyone mention his name so I guess maybe I am the only one who thinks he would be an asset here. See I think you could get this guy for Bradley. It definitely would not cost us any of the big 4.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

If the Mavs could get Jahidi - he is exactly what the Mavs need when it comes to defense. As for offense, you are right in that, too!

Who knows what the Wizards will be like when it comes to negotiations now that GMs don't deal with Mike.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I'd go with PJ Brown first, only because he doesn't have injury problems. If you'r going to sign ZO then you're taking a risk that that Alonzo will be able to stay healthy for the entire season.


----------

